# Do you think the fandom is going mainstream?



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Personal opinions aside, not "I don't want it too" or "I want it too" do you think it is?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

All is the same as before.

What makes you think it's suddenly coming out into the light?

More to the point, do we want it to come out into mainstream when we're still host to paedophiles-in-training?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> All is the same as before.
> 
> What makes you think it's suddenly coming out into the light?


There's 200kto300k furs in the US.
*edit*
And around 1.4million worldwide cause there's 30 countries with a significant fanbase.
And that's with conservative estimates.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Hopefully not, when things go mainstream, the general public kill any joy you ever got out of them.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

With a world population of 6,813,600,000 and a furry estimate of 1,400,000, that's only 0.02% into furry.

Mainstream we ain't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hopefully not, when things go mainstream, the general public kill any joy you ever got out of them.


The fandom is filled with sick shit at the moment, that is something I wouldn't miss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> With a world population of 6,813,600,000 and a furry estimate of 1,400,000, that's only 0.02% into furry.
> 
> Mainstream we ain't.


That's every man, woman and child, I'm counting internet users, cause when was the last time some farm boy who never heard of electricity go, "Well golly I"m a furfag"?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

What we need, is some kind of group that can split away from the main furry crowd, and campaign for what is right.

We could call ourselves something snappy. Like Spurned Furs. Or Crush Yiff Decry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What we need, is some kind of group that can split away from the main furry crowd, and campaign for what is right.
> 
> We could call ourselves something snappy. Like Spurned Furs. Or Crush Yiff Decry.


Can't really do that, they latch on to it and go "hey look I'm a part of (insert group name here), I'm not a sick fuck" even the ones into  bestialitynecropedowatersports will use it as a excuse.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's every man, woman and child, I'm counting internet users, cause when was the last time some farm boy who never heard of electricity go, "Well golly I"m a furfag"?



The Amish are too busy fucking their sisters to think about the possibility that they might be a furfag.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 9, 2010)

Jesus is going to die inside, and love everyone a little less if it goes mainstream.
We don't want Nazis running around on Dinosaurs now do we?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Can't really do that, they latch on to it and go "hey look I'm a part of (insert group name here), I'm not a sick fuck" even the ones into  bestialitynecropedowatersports will use it as a excuse.



I'm beginning to think I didn't put enough irony into my previous post.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Amish are too busy fucking their sisters to think about the possibility that they might be a furfag.


Exactly, counting every last person on the planet instead of internet users 12+ is a extreme bias in favour of the furries that don't want it to go mainstream, if you count only internet users ages 12+ and consider the fandom is biggest in the US,Canada, UK it's getting really close to going mainstream.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

It really isn't though.

Look at anime for an example. It's probably the closest thing to furry as it has the weird sexual kinks somewhere in there too.

It came from Japan and has spread like Swine Flu in a retirement home. It's no great taboo to go and watch Bleach or whatever. Every fucker and his dog tries to draw or emulate it.

On the other hand, you have furry, which very few people know exists, is incredibly fragmented, is home to a lot of infighting to remove the sick stuff, claims it's own persecution complex and everyone fucks their dog.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It really isn't though.
> 
> Look at anime for an example. It's probably the closest thing to furry as it has the weird sexual kinks somewhere in there too.
> 
> ...


I was in the anime fandom before, during and after it went mainstream, ten years ago it was in the same boat as furries when it comes to media portrayal and social stigma, the porn wasn't as kinky but now I'd argue hentai has gotten down right creepy even by my standards.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know how true my previous statement was. I got bored after the first sentence and was trying to work in a dogfucker joke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I don't know how true my previous statement was. I got bored after the first sentence and was trying to work in a dogfucker joke.


I noticed the dogfucker joke, it wasn't funny.
Also yes, weaboos did use to have a persecution complex took, but that was ten years ago.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was in the anime fandom before, during and after it went mainstream, ten years ago it was in the same boat as furries when it comes to media portrayal and social stigma, the porn wasn't as kinky but now I'd argue hentai has gotten down right creepy even by my standards.



Anime has always creeped me out and I have no idea how it became mainstream.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 9, 2010)

Possible, but not likely. First, the fandom needs to grow up, and the fetish and lifestyle aspects of the fandom needs to be toned down quite a bit, however that'll happen. I think a problem is that clean stuff and fetish stuff is generally both allowed on the same site, like Fur Affinity, when I think it would be smarter if Fur Affinity was a clean site and there was a seperate art site for the dirty stuff, or vice versa.

Another problem is that most furries I know of don't do anything useful now. Some of them make a quick buck by drawing for people, but that doesn't really reach out to anyone besides the furries. Very few furries actually work work in the comics industry, animation industry or something like that, and those who do haven't really made a big name for themselves, mostly because they only go to typical "for furries, by furries" web sites.

Personally I'd love it if the fandom went mainstream, maybe then there would be  more normal people involved with it.

But I'm gonna vote no, since the fandom still has all those issues I mentioned in this post.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Anime has always creeped me out and I have no idea how it became mainstream.


Fandoms for the most part either die or go mainstream.


Kellie Gator said:


> Another problem is that most furries I know of don't do anything useful now. Some of them make a quick buck by drawing for people, but that doesn't really reach out to anyone besides the furries. Very few furries actually work work in the comics industry, animation industry or something like that


There are alot of furries that work for animation and that, it's just only a few of us have art degrees and work for big name companies.
One of the workers at universal studios wore a tail to work.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually, the main advantage of the whole thing going mainstream, is the increased pool of suckers customers wanting art drawn. Means that theoretically, you'd have less fighting over commissions as an artist. The better artists would probably even be able to charge moe for their work, as they'd be more well known and their work more prized by the punters.

Of course, you'd still have a lot of people coming in and deciding they are artists, but it would probably work out pretty well for all involved.

Anime/Manga seems to thrive quite well with stuff like Loli, tentacle rape and incest. Apparently as a fandom gains popularity, the darker secrets are seen more as amusing foibles than sick shit.

An influx of new, normal people might even be enough to put the lid on stuff like cub porn. You get new, younger users, so they'd want fursonas of themselves, non-sexualised. Suddenly it becomes a lot worse to be drawing porn of similar characters. At the moment, there's very few really young furries, so it's seen as a victimless crime just because.

Besides, more people means more people to say "fuck no, we don't want that filth in our fandom".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There are alot of furries that work for animation and that, it's just only a few of us have art degrees and work for big name companies.
> One of the workers at universal studios wore a tail to work.


While I know that there are indeed furries who have worked professionally with animation, are there really that many of them? I've heard of maybe two or three at most. I'd like to know who all these furries are, since I'm a cartoon geek and all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

^only 2.8% of the fandom are 10-14

Also we need more females though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> While I know that there are indeed furries who have worked professionally with animation, are there really that many of them? I've heard of maybe two or three at most. I'd like to know who all these furries are, since I'm a cartoon geek and all.


I'm not a animator, but from what I hear it's not uncommon.

But I do know this though, a ton of fursuiters are mascots.(I'm a fursuiter myself)


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (I'm a fursuiter myself)



And I used to think you were cool :C


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And I used to think you were cool :C


What do you have against fursuiters?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2010)

Brb, facedesking.

I don't have anything against fursuiters or anyone in particular.

Actually though, I was surprised when I first saw you claim to be making a fursuit. Based on what you say and do on here, you were one of the last people I'd have expected.

But there you go, interent personas distort reality. Except in my case. I really am I complete dick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Brb, facedesking.
> 
> I don't have anything against fursuiters or anyone in particular.
> 
> ...


It's called a phsyche.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 9, 2010)

There were a TON of D&D and other tabletop role-playing gamers in the 1980s, and D&D didn't go mainstream for another 20 years.  It'll be quite a while before being a furry is remotely accepted by mainstream society.


----------



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

Everything goes mainstream eventually, and of course, someone's gonna ruin it for everyone..


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everything goes mainstream eventually, and of course, someone's gonna ruin it for everyone..



This^
We just have to give the fandom time to grow, we need more furries before we go mainstream.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

We need more furries, less sex, and less pedophiles.


----------



## Bir (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm female. And trying to get into the 2d animation jobs. You know, cartoon movies. xD *is a reply to an earlier post*

Otherwise, I don't care what the fandom does. I just don't want to see a furry weaboo. I'm lucky I haven't yet, but.. yeah. I think it's gonna stay where it's at, personally. The only thing I think is going to get more mainstream is more and more use of anthro and animal characters in video games, movies, etc. So people might be a little more aware of humanistic animals and vice versa, though I doubt knowledge of the furry fandom won't grow or dissipate.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Jesus is going to die inside, and love everyone a little less if it goes mainstream.
> We don't want Nazis running around on Dinosaurs now do we?


 
Drawn Together reference.

And Yes.

We do.


Personally, I think that if we were going to go mainstream, we'd need to do something like a flash series.

I actually have an idea for it in mind.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

I said no, but I also guess it has a lot to do with what we're defining mainstream as.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 9, 2010)

I know there are people out there that call themselves post-furries.
Last AC I went to had a lot of families on the last day (I mean, not furry families) and MENSA members were there because of the overlap. There was also a lot less pornography last year than the previous years I went. So, I get the feeling its kind of homogenizing. That's not altogether a bad thing, but its hard to say whether or not its happening. One thing's for sure, though, Pittsburgh loves the shit out of AC. And, apparently, AC was on CNN last year. So, yeah.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 9, 2010)

I said it was going mainstream. Not mainstream that everybody knows what it is, but that people are more likely to accept it. I made a otter tail with my friend, i wore it home my mom liked it and my sister thought it looked like a fox tail (lies), and i was thinking it was going to be a bad response. For anyone who has been to San francisco you can wear almost anything and people will still accept you. I wore a tail to lovefest and i don't think it got any different looks that any of the other naked people with neon paint all over themselves. But i don't think that its going mainstream enough to wear a fursuit out in public in your local neighborhood and get no second looks. People just need to get use to the idea first. I don't think most people understood they first guy to walk around wearing a stormtrooper helmet and thought he was weird, but after time now people can wear that and get no second looks. In time it will become more and more mainstream.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

I think at this stage, all it will take is a direct appearance on a mainstream movie. And people will suddenly remember that they saw an dork outstanding member of society with a tail the other day, or wonder if those mascot animals last week weren't protesting something.

The general public have probably seen furries, but haven't connected and put a name to them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 9, 2010)

Bir said:


> The only thing I think is going to get more mainstream is more and more use of anthro and animal characters in video games, movies, etc. So people might be a little more aware of humanistic animals and vice versa, though I doubt knowledge of the furry fandom won't grow or dissipate.


Anthropomorphic animals (using the wide definition of anthropomorphism, here, which includes animals with as few human characteristics as only speech or capability for human thought) have been mainstream for a very long time, especially in comics (which includes the comic strips in the paper, and those can definitely be considered to be mainstream). The only area where perception has room to shift significantly in that regard is the target audience. Sure, we've got _Maus_, _Rocky_ and _Elvis_, none of which are reliably child-appropriate, but with talking animals being such a strong tradition in fables and children's literature, people do still associate anthropomorphism with younger readers.

This is also a likely explanation why, even within the fandom, pornographic work can inspire such strong reactions. It's the dissonance present between the perceived target audience of the characters and the content.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 9, 2010)

nah


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 9, 2010)

No, and we better not. Imagine what kind of attention we'd get, and I'd hate it.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I think at this stage, all it will take is a direct appearance on a mainstream movie. And people will suddenly remember that they saw an dork outstanding member of society with a tail the other day, or wonder if those mascot animals last week weren't protesting something.
> 
> The general public have probably seen furries, but haven't connected and put a name to them.



This. I didn't become a furry until I learned that the fandom is not just a bunch of sex deprived pervs, but has things to do with art and crafting. 

I personally don't think it is going mainstream. I think the sexual fetish stuff isn't as interesting to people anymore and is being forgotten, but i don't think people are connecting animal stuff to furry yet.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 9, 2010)

definitely not.

1.4million is a disgustingly low number, that's about the population of the two cities I live near combined >_>


so that's not really mainstream.

come back when it's like 400 million :'D


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, I don't care. 

Scratch that, I do care. Maybe there's a way for me to make money if it is.


----------



## Sulggo (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think its mainstream but we have made ourselves known in the past couple of years


----------



## furatail (Apr 9, 2010)

When I first started looking for furry stuff back in 2001 I never found furry refrences. Finding fellow furs was also rare.
Now it seems every few weeks I see a joke regarding fursuits or furries. Even several TV shows have made fun of us. I also hear the conventions grow every year.

So yeah, it's becoming mainstream. I don't like it. As we get more mainstream take on the same personalities and intolerance of the rest of the "normal" population. We all used to be so open minded about everything the fandom. Yeah, we would make fun of some of the more extreme things, but we really didn't start flame wars over it. It was like making fun of people with foot fetishes. You can't go calling a foot fetish a sick freak, they are just weird.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

furatail said:


> It was like making fun of people with foot fetishes. You can't go calling a foot fetish a sick freak, they are just weird.


 

OF COURCE someone elses fetish is gonna be weird to you unless your actually into it


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

Based on what I've seen, people have become much more tolerant of furries over the last 10 years.
I think that we should go mainstream sometime in the near future.  That's the only way we're going to gain a decently large number of followers.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 9, 2010)

At first I was thinking yeah bring us out into the light.Then I thought some of us need to mature a little more before doing that and sadly I fear it won't happen too.Second mainstream usually gets boring I can't think of the word,I guess its like a pop,rap or rock group you like and popularity got the best of them.


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it's well on it's way.  People are becoming more aware and it's even in the media now.  Though the depiction was poor and painted things very poorly for anyone in a fursuit but still...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Who cares? 

Also, I noticed this thread falling into cub porn and blahblahblahwhocares?

There's a thread for discussing cub porn. Go to it.

Also: It would be boring without the weirdos to lol at.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Also: It would be boring without the weirdos to lol at.



No, kitteh, YOU are the weirdos.
And then 8-bit was a fursuiter.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No, kitteh, YOU are the weirdos.
> And then 8-bit was a fursuiter.




I know 

And how boring would this place be w/o me? ;3


(I do nots have the cash for the suiting of fur)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> (I do nots have the cash for the suiting of fur)



Aww. :c


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww. :c





ino ;^;


----------



## Icky (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on your definition of mainstream. I'd say it's getting close to mainstream, I heard about furries recently on a local radio station as a news story when some hamster fur made a hotel room into a fucking hamster cage. I don't think it matters if we have many members compared to the total population, as long as we keep doing sick shit like that, the name is going to get out there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

Going mainstream could straighten out all the fandoms shit. Fursuiting probably won't be popular. The art and fursona idea could easily be popular. The art actually is pretty pop already. It's still a fandom so it couldn't be that popular as a lifestyle. I could see like a furry version of Spencers in the mall.
Oh and btw, when I say art I mean like fursona art, not furfaggy pointless art.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

i dont know what makes u think that so wat csi and a few other shows did a segment on us thats because were a rather interesting group ya kno


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i dont know what makes u think that so wat csi and a few other shows did a segment on us thats because were a rather interesting group ya kno



I call the grammar furher on this post!

Also : No. Media talk about it a tiny bit more, but that's it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

I doubt it, unless it somehow magically loses all of the sexual shit and all the creepy shit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt it, unless it somehow magically loses all of the sexual shit and all the creepy shit.


 
pfft like that would ever happen, we have a better chance of anime loosing all the tentacle rape art and big ass breasted ladies :\

You guys who think its going mainstream are retarded.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> pfft like that would ever happen, we have a better chance of anime loosing all the tentacle rape art and big ass breasted ladies :\
> 
> You guys who think its going mainstream are retarded.


Exactly.

It will never go away. All the cool normal people (like us) are doomed to be labeled perverts forever.

Thanks guys -_-


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt it, unless it somehow magically loses all of the sexual shit and all the creepy shit.



then it would just be a bunch of boring people.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It will never go away. All the cool normal people (like us) are doomed to be labeled perverts forever.
> 
> Thanks guys -_-



You're welcome ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> then it would just be a bunch of boring people.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome ;3


It wouldn't be boring it would be awesome =[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It wouldn't be boring it would be awesome =[




I love sick and crazy people.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I love sick and crazy people.


That's because you are one Mr. Vore Lover! >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I love sick and crazy people.


 Yes we can tell little fluffy cat person :\


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because you are one Mr. Vore Lover! >=[



Pretty cool I have a rep.

I honestly can't help it. :3



south syde dobe said:


> Yes we can tell little fluffy cat person :\



You're just jealous cuz I enjoy eating things alive V)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You're just jealous cuz I enjoy eating things alive V)


 
Your lying, pics or it never happened :V


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your lying, pics or it never happened :V



Give me a small mouse and a some water, and I'll do it.

And I'll post it n youtube. Think I'm joking?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Give me a small mouse and a some water, and I'll do it.
> 
> And I'll post it n youtube. Think I'm joking?


 
I wouldn't put it past you but I'd have to see it myself, go on find a mouse and some water, I want to see this for myself :3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I wouldn't put it past you but I'd have to see it myself, go on find a mouse and some water, I want to see this for myself :3




I can't do it do it w/ family in house. I'm not an exhibitionist.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I can't do it do it w/ family in house. I'm not an exhibitionist.


 
Pussy :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

we are not mature enough for mainstream :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I call the grammar furher on this post!


your like the 4th person this week to say something along those lines lol


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

The more people recognize us, the less we will like it.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah I don't think its going mainstream.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 9, 2010)

Consider this.

Our age group (15-25, on average) is easily influenced by subcultures, what others are doing, and the things others are doing. So, some things may happen:

a) Someone popular in our age group comes out as a furry.* [*This influences some people in the group to look into the fandom, where they first discover the cute furry art. Rather than look further into the fandom, they immediately go into liking it and becomming some sort of furry themselves. But this isn't our type of furry. No, it's the type of sparkle dog, anime furry we find annoying.

Soon enough, enough of these furries come into the mainstream spotlight, where they are discovered my major mainstream news sources (not like the news sources reaching us out today). Then, people would cash in on this new craze (i.e. PETA). Soon afterward, the older groups look into furry and find the porn and pedophiles. But before they can spread this information on, the new furry fandom has spread like wildfire among our age group.


With these new furries, today's furries would be pushed aside. Fursuits would become less popular, as the new furries would complain of the prices. Realistic art would stop because the new furries would believe all furries are toony and funny. Common sense would be lost, as we are dealing with teens here. This would lead to:

The original furries leaving the fandom.
The anti-fur hatred growing, with more original furs joining.
A rebirth of anime.
In this case, the furries today are fucked.*]*

b) Someone at a high school/university openly talks about the fandom. (See bracked parts in scenario a.)

Chances of this happening: it probably won't happen, but due to the day and age, it can happen.

tl;dr: The fandom probably won't go mainstream. But if it does, we're fucked.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pussy :V




I don't plan on corrupting the minds of my 6 and 4 yr old siblings. And I've yet to buy a mouse since there aren't any pet stores nearby.

Also, how do I make extra yt account?


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 9, 2010)

NOuh ... i dont think that x3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't plan on corrupting the minds of my 6 and 4 yr old siblings. And I've yet to buy a mouse since there aren't any pet stores nearby.
> 
> Also, how do I make extra yt account?


 
I have no idea, I don't have a youtube account currently.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no idea, I don't have a youtube account currently.




Damn. Well, my friend works at a pet supply store, so I can get some mice from him. I'll have to charge my camera though... *in thought*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Damn. Well, my friend works at a pet supply store, so I can get some mice from him. I'll have to charge my camera though... *in thought*


 
k


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> k



Nice shades bro. Where'd you get 'em? :B


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Nice shades bro. Where'd you get 'em? :B


 
I beat the shit out of Neo and took them 8D


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I beat the shit out of Neo and took them 8D



You mean stole them when he was asleep?  :/c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You mean stole them when he was asleep?


 
Or that <.<;
He wasn't using them so I guess he wouldn't mind anyways


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Or that <.<;
> He wasn't using them so I guess he wouldn't mind anyways



Well they look super good on you :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 9, 2010)

Is this more of your wishful thinking, Cannon?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Well they look super good on you :3


 thanks ^^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

For all the people who agree that becoming more mainstream is a bad thing, this is precisely why we should whore it up as much as possible in order to alienate the more mainstream members!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> For all the people who agree that becoming more mainstream is a bad thing, this is precisely why we should whore it up as much as possible in order to alienate the more mainstream members!



HEY I'm doing as much as I can! I'm only one person!


@ south side dobe: you're welcome :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> For all the people who agree that becoming more mainstream is a bad thing, this is precisely why we should whore it up as much as possible in order to alienate the more mainstream members!



It's not that they want the fandom to be alienated, it's that the fandom is such a mess that it'll get more bad exposure than it has already.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff




Oh you :/


----------



## Alstor (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


 Way to help Fuzzy Alien's cause. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> tl;dr: The fandom probably won't go mainstream. But if it does, we're fucked.


I'd have to say it might go mainstream, considering how we doubled in size last year if we double in size this year then yes we are close to becoming mainstream.
Chances are if it does go mainstream it won't be nearly as popular as anime or trekkies or doctor who etc etc, seriously how did every last teenager end up a weaboo?  It doesn't make sense.
More than likely we'll be more like the doctor who fandom in terms of numbers and media portrayel(society doesn't care about them).


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Is this more of your wishful thinking, Cannon?


Nah, I just re-read my first manga and suddenly thought, "holy crap furry is in the same boat anime was in ten years ago".


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

If we go "mainstream" like the trekkies and Star Wars fans we still will not get that much media attention.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Yiff


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> If we go "mainstream" like the trekkies and Star Wars fans we still will not get that much media attention.


Considering the type of media we've gotten so far that is positive.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:
			
		

> Yiff


I think this will keep us out of the mainstream for awhile


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I think this will keep us out of the mainstream for awhile


Hentai didn't keep anime from going mainstream.

The difference is furry has always had freaky porn, anime got freaky porn alittle bit before it went mainstream.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

How exactly do you define "mainstream" cannon?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Why does nobody wanna yiff me =[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hentai didn't keep anime from going mainstream.
> 
> The difference is furry has always had freaky porn, anime got freaky porn alittle bit before it went mainstream.




I love hentai :3c



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does nobody wanna yiff me  =[



I'll yiff you


*unf unf unf unf unf unf unf*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does nobody wanna yiff me =[


 
(I'm going to hate myself after typing this, but I just can't resist.)

Oh murrr. *raises hand*
The only thing I've got on is my computer.
Let's get it on.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, I don't think it is. So long as it takes a pair to wear an "I'm a Furry" shirt in public is how long it will not be mainstream.

I mean honestly, who here is just as comfortable saying "I'm a furry" as they are "I like movies" or "I like biking"? Not that I'm ashamed of being furry, but it's not exactly something I wear on my sleeve.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> How exactly do you define "mainstream" cannon?


That's a whole nother can of metaphorical worms that we shouldn't open.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

@OP: The growth rate would have to be exponential for it to be even possible.


			
				CannonFodder said:
			
		

> I'd have to say it might go mainstream, considering how we doubled in size last year if we double in size this year then yes we are close to becoming mainstream.


 Oh shit.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I love hentai :3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nothing Too Interesting said:


> (I'm going to hate myself after typing this, but I just can't resist.)
> 
> Oh murrr. *raises hand*
> The only thing I've got on is my computer.
> Let's get it on.



Both of you.

My bed.

Now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> @OP: The growth rate would have to be exponential for it to be even possible.
> Oh shit.


Before last year the growth rate was around 6%(on average), last year we literally doubled in size extremely quickly and I don't have any other *logical *explanation for that other than the fandom starting to go mainstream.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both of you.
> 
> My bed.
> 
> Now.


 
*giggles like a giddy schoolgirl*

I'll go get the scented candles!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *giggles like a giddy schoolgirl*
> 
> I'll go get the scented candles!


 room for 1 more?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> room for 1 more?


 
>.>
<.<

I'm just the slave, you'll have to ask the master.
Now if you'll excuse me, I have a maid outfit to try on.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

maid outfit psh thats weak last time we yiffed h&k had a whip and chained me to the bed it was hot


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Who are you people and why do you want to have sex with me


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

dont play dumb honey...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> @ south side dobe: you're welcome :3


 
cool, also I finally made more of a bio for my sona just now...took fucking forever e_e


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who are you people and why do you want to have sex with me


 
I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING SPECIAL!

*throws a wine glass at the wall and runs off crying mascara*


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING SPECIAL!
> 
> *throws a wine glass at the wall and runs off crying mascara*


dude havent u learned anything? h&k is a manwhore he never loved you or any of us he just wanted us for sex


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> dude havent u learned anything? h&k is a manwhore he never loved you or any of us he just wanted us for sex


 true, true...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

H&K master of the gay harem.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 9, 2010)

i never really noticed...is there a maybe option? Cuz I vote that


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> H&K master of the gay harem.


I hope it crushes their souls when I tell them I'm not gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope it crushes their souls when I tell them I'm not gay.


Their souls collapse in on themselves from sorrow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Their souls collapse in on themselves from sorrow.


Awesome.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope it crushes their souls when I tell them I'm not gay.


wont bother me im not gay

FUN FACT: if you have gay sex with another guy but if your both straight its considered straight sex


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> wont bother me im not gay
> 
> FUN FACT: if you have gay sex with another guy but if your both straight its considered straight sex


Not really, since you just had sex with another man.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

It's been featured on many TV shows and newscasts. So yep.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's been featured on many TV shows and newscasts. So yep.


I'll agree, even though most people don't know about furries, most people don't know about doctor who, stargate, farscape, etc etc etc either and they're mainstream.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll agree, even though most people don't know about furries, most people don't know about *doctor who*, stargate, *farscape*, etc etc etc either and they're mainstream.



<3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> <3


I love sci-fi, but seriously Browder how many people you know know about doctor who and farscape?


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I love sci-fi, but seriously Browder how many people you know know about doctor who and farscape?



Six for Doctor Who. One for Farscape.

I consider myself very lucky to have even that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll agree, even though most people don't know about furries, most people don't know about doctor who, stargate, farscape, etc etc etc either and they're mainstream.


WTF no Babylon 5?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Six for Doctor Who. One for Farscape.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky to have even that.


Exactly, the reason why so many people are voting no is because they're "mainstream is when every last man woman and child on the planet even ones without internet and think electricity is magic must know about it to be mainstream".

I'd be willing to bet good money the fandom going mainstream in the next five years.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> WTF no Babylon 5?


Shit sorry, it's been ages since I've watched it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

My definition of "mainstream" is seeing it show up in places like Claires and Hot Topic.

So no, I don't think it's mainstream.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> My definition of "mainstream" is seeing it show up in places like Claires and Hot Topic.
> 
> So no, I don't think it's mainstream.


Soon enough. Kanye West wears a tail during his shows. Eventually Hot Topic will start selling tails.

Is this a good or bad thing? Only time will tell.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Soon enough. Kanye West wears a tail during his shows. Eventually Hot Topic will start selling tails.
> 
> Is this a good or bad thing? Only time will tell.


It'll be a good thing for me, because then I'll find a nice selection of tails and ears for cheap.

Don't really care much about the "BAWWW POPULARITY IS BAD" thing.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It'll be a good thing for me, because then I'll find a nice selection of tails and ears for cheap.
> 
> Don't really care much about the "BAWWW POPULARITY IS BAD" thing.


Look at AnimÃ©. 20 years ago nobody cared about it. Then came PokÃ©man and it got popular here in the states. AnimÃ© seems to have done okay for itself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Eventually Hot Topic will start selling tails.


You can buy ears and tails at hot topic(not many of the stores sell them though cause they don't sell that well), they sell them cheaply


Vaelarsa said:


> Don't really care much about the "BAWWW POPULARITY IS BAD" thing.


You know I gotta wonder how many furries are here just because they want to be non-conformist?



Also on a side note, for those of you worried about fursuits being mass produced, a company already does that.  I'd have to look them up, but they sell high quality fursuits for $500 cause they're mass produced(they have like 10 different types they sell), downside you have a good chance of running into another fursuiter with the same fursuit.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Voidrunners*
> 
> 
> _What makes you think it's suddenly coming out into the light?_






CannonFodder said:


> There's 200kto300k furs in the US.
> *edit*
> And around 1.4million worldwide cause there's 30 countries with a significant fanbase.
> And that's with conservative estimates.



Not suddenly coming into the light, but more and more suffusing into the media - TV shows left and right (not just CSI thank God) are mentioning us. (Of course, they usually get it close to completely wrong.)

IMPORTANT QUESTION TO CANNONFODDER: What's your source for those numbers? They're really impressive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I originally thought it was 3million then fixed my math, then  2.2million then it turned out furries were even less popular in china than elsewhere down to 1.4million

Well the fandom has a decent presence in around 30 countries with most furries being in first the US(around 200-300k furs**edit* whoops had a typo* cause when I joined it was around 100k), then the UK(it's really close to going mainstream there, then Canada(not nearly as much cause they don't have as many people.
Also as for finding out 1/759 internet users in the US are furries and 1518 elsewhere(internet users) I did some serious research using partly ifpl and other sites and tracking active members in the fandom and made a table calculating member of furries in a city versus the number of non-furries.  After I got enough information I was able to find out as the density of people in a area increases the number of furries increases exponentially.  Like in small towns of lets say 10000 chances are there's only going to be like 3 furries, however in a city like new york chances are there's going to be 20 furries within a mile, 2/3 of furries are in major cities exceding 100k people.  However on the hand the number of furries in a area is also dependent on geography in america once you go past the Mississippi the number of furries drop considerable and picks up on the west coast.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I originally thought it was 3million then fixed my math, then  2.2million then it turned out furries were even less popular in china than elsewhere down to 1.4million
> 
> Well the fandom has a decent presence in around 30 countries with most furries being in first the US(around 295-305k furs cause when I joined it was around 100k), then the UK(it's really close to going mainstream there, then Canada(not nearly as much cause they don't have as many people.
> Also as for finding out 1/759 internet users in the US are furries and 1518 elsewhere(internet users) I did some serious research using partly ifpl and tracking active members in the fandom and made a table calculating member of furries in a city versus the number of non-furries.  After I got enough information I was able to find out as the density of people in a area increases the number of furries increases exponentially.  Like in small towns of lets say 10000 chances are there's only going to be like 3 furries, however in a city like new york chances are there's going to be 20 furries within a mile, 2/3 of furries are in major cities exceding 100k people.  However on the hand the number of furries in a area is also dependent on geography in america once you go past the Mississippi the number of furries drop considerable and picks up on the west coast.


I can't tell if this is a serious post or not. :|


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I can't tell if this is a serious post or not. :|


It's a serious post, when I did that I completely nerded out.

Also I meant 200-300k in the US I had a typo in there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a serious post, when I did that I completely nerded out.
> 
> Also I meant 200-300k in the US I had a typo in there.


Okay, jus checkin. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay, jus checkin. :3


If the fandom doubles in size like last year, going mainstream is all but inevitable.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay, _jus_ checkin. :3


 
...
Atrakaj!
*calls in the Grammar FÃ¼hrer*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If the fandom doubles in size like last year, going mainstream is all but inevitable.


You should work for Zogby or Rasmussen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should work for Zogby or Rasmussen.


You just reminded me of that animaniacs episode.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You just reminded me of that animaniacs episode.


No idea, but I do have their song listing all the US presidents on my computer. ;3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, if it does go mainstream, can we be like those guys who are fans of bands, and think they're so cool because "I liked it before it was cool!"
If so, I'd like to be the first person to say "I was a furry before it was cool!"
lol


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, if it does go mainstream, can we be like those guys who are fans of bands, and think they're so cool because "I liked it before it was cool!"
> If so, I'd like to be the first person to say "I was a furry before it was cool!"
> lol



Unless they think the older wave of furries are all sick perverted creeps 

HAH!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> If so, I'd like to be the first person to say "I was a furry before it was cool!"
> lol


What is a good side effect of this right now is the sex importance in the fandom is going down, basically there aren't going to be as many sick fucks.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Unless they think the older wave of furries are all sick perverted creeps
> 
> HAH!


Damn, I hope not. That would ruin all of rampant online efforts to not look like a sick perverted creep, _even though_ I'm a furry. I know, it's like a paradox, but it kinda works.


CannonFodder said:


> What is a good side effect of this right now  is the sex importance in the fandom is going down, basically there  aren't going to be as many sick fucks.


I'd like to know what in the world started this quick change. It's not like we've got rampant furry recruitment going on. So where are the boatloads of newbies pouring in from?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What is a good side effect of this right now is the sex importance in the fandom is going down, basically there aren't going to be as many sick fucks.


 
Where?
Ninja instincts taking over...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What is a good side effect of this right now is the sex importance in the fandom is going down, basically there aren't going to be as many sick fucks.


Are you saying that some fraction of the furry fandom is perverted?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'd like to know what in the world started this quick change. It's not like we've got rampant furry recruitment going on. So where are the boatloads of newbies pouring in from?


Male teenagers.
teenagers
teenagers
teenagers


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Are you saying that some fraction of the furry fandom is perverted?


A fourth of furries are perverts, that's changing cause alot of the newfurs aren't into it.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Male teenagers.
> teenagers
> teenagers
> teenagers


 
...
Darn teenagers. Those young hooligans.
*nervous laughter*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A fourth of furries are perverts, that's changing cause alot of the newfurs aren't into it.


What hole are you pulling these numbers out of? D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What hole are you pulling these numbers out of? D:


http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey2009.php
I have .pdf's of the previous years, so I do know what's happening statistically to the fandom.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What hole are you pulling these numbers out of? D:


 
You remember in Star Wars VI, that huge pit with teeth that slowly digests its victims?
...
That's just my theory.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey2009.php
> I have .pdf's of the previous years, so I do know what's happening statistically to the fandom.


It's a flawed survey. There are furs who don't speak English, who don't have internet access, and who don't have the patients to fill out a survey. How  can you judge a group of 100,000+ based on the answers of a couple thousand? This isn't like political polling, where people share the same ideology... Furs are totally different from each other and only share one same interest.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's a flawed survey. There are furs who don't speak English, who don't have internet access, and who don't have the patients to fill out a survey. How  can you judge a group of 100,000+ based on the answers of a couple thousand? This isn't like political polling, where people share the same ideology... Furs are totally different from each other and only share one same interest.


I know it's flawed, but do you know any more accurate survey about furries?
That's why I kept on giving estimates not approximates.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's a flawed survey. There are furs who don't speak English, who don't have internet access, and who don't have the patients to fill out a survey. How can you judge a group of 100,000+ based on the answers of a couple thousand? This isn't like political polling, where people share the same ideology... Furs are totally different from each other and only share one same interest.


 
Uh-oh, serious discussion time. Time to abort quicker than a teen mother trying to fit into her new prom dress.
*hops in a trash can and rolls away*


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

Gee guys not like I sit down everyday, turn on my TV and see, "BUY YOUR FUR SUIT FOR ONLY 4 EASY PAYMENTS OF $499.99!!!!!"

We're a big part of internet culture. Other than that I can pretty much walk into any store, ask if someone knows what a furry is, and the two most common replies are, "No I don't." or, "Are those the guys from CSI?" 

I don't think we need to worry about the fandom becoming mainstream anytime soon.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Uh-oh, serious discussion time. Time to abort quicker than a teen mother trying to fit into her new prom dress.
> *hops in a trash can and rolls away*


Do you ever add anything useful to the topics you post in?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Other than that I can pretty much walk into any store, ask if someone knows what a furry is, and the two most common replies are, "No I don't." or, "Are those the guys for CSI?"


How many people know about doctor who, Stargate, Babylon 5, farscape etc though?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How many people know about doctor who, Stargate, Babylon 5, farscape etc though?


The same amount of people who don't get any.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do you ever add anything useful to the topics you post in?


 
*snickers*
Useful...

But seriously, no. I just like to chill around and take part in frivolous discussions that are typically irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Male teenagers.


Ok, I understand this, but what's causing the great increase in numbers. What's the attraction?


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The same amount of people who don't get any.



This.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Ok, I understand this, but what's causing the great increase in numbers. What's the attraction?


Puberty and those damn hormones. See, that's why the fandom is (apparently) full of horn-dogs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Ok, I understand this, but what's causing the great increase in numbers. What's the attraction?


The only *logical *explanation I can possibly think of is the fandom is going mainstream otherwise furries built a mindcontrol raybeam to brainwash america's youth.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Puberty and those damn hormones. See, that's why the fandom is (apparently) full of horn-dogs.


But I thought that CF was saying that they were making the place less perverted. So is that to be interpreted as less "kinky"?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ...
> Atrakaj!
> *calls in the Grammar FÃ¼hrer*



You rang?



Taren Fox said:


> Okay, jus checkin. :3



...

I think it's time to test out my new guillotine prototype.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> But I thought that CF was saying that they were making the place less perverted. So is that to be interpreted as less "kinky"?


What I mean is less furverts.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think it's time to test out my new guillotine prototype.


You guys are retarded.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Puberty and those damn hormones. See, that's why the fandom is (apparently) full of horn-dogs.


 
Oh, prepare to be blown away.

I have decent grammar and an adequate vocabulary, with little to no spelling errors.
I was not attracted to the fandom by yiff.
I have a general understanding of what not to say here, and don't make comments befitting of an inexperienced member.
Now, here's the real kicker:
I'm fifteen years of age.

You've got an exception to the stereotypical furry teenager right here.
*Ego points rapidly rising*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You guys are retarded.




You're a furry.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What I mean is less furverts.


Ah, that actually explains it better a bit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh, prepare to be blown away.
> 
> I have decent grammar and an adequate vocabulary, with little to no spelling errors.
> I was not attracted to the fandom by yiff.
> ...


Most furries aren't stereotypical furries.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most furries aren't stereotypical furries.


 
Ssshhh, I'm trying to get at least one, "Wow, you're pretty mature!"
I've brought up my age so many times in hopes of an ego petting regarding my maturity.
Seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Ssshhh, I'm trying to get at least one, "Wow, you're pretty mature!"
> I've brought up my age so many times in hopes of an ego petting regarding my maturity.
> Seriously.


The thing is it's not that most furries are freaks, it's just that the ones that are are combinations of sick stuff and swap fetishes like cooking recipes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing is it's not that most furries are freaks, it's just that the ones that are are combinations of sick stuff and swap fetishes like cooking recipes.



Heh.

I can think of some examples.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> I can think of some examples.


Lemme put it this way if all the dog fuckers suddenly left, then I'd say half of the pedos would be taken out too.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing is it's not that most furries are freaks, it's just that the ones that are are combinations of sick stuff and swap fetishes like cooking recipes.


 
I liked the cooking recipe thing. Humorous.
But... I have to ask, what sparked that?
The post you quoted probably had a relevancy rating of somewhere around zero. :/
Don't misunderstand me, I do see your point.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope it crushes their souls when I tell them I'm not gay.



All fox furries are gay. Fact. 

Fact: They are always bottom and never top. 

I have no idea how that came to be, but it's true.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> All fox furries are gay. Fact.
> 
> Fact: They are always bottom and never top.
> 
> I have no idea how that came to be, but it's true.


What happens when there are two foxes?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What happens when there are two foxes?


 
They probably make it work.
I don't even want to know.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What happens when there are two foxes?



Uh-oh. Paradox.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> They probably make it work.
> I don't even want to know.


Mmhmm. ;P


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Uh-oh. Paradox.


It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> â™ª_It's the end of the world as we know it_.â™ª


 
Let's see if that reference will stick the song in anyone's head, like it did mine.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Let's see if that reference will stick the song in anyone's head, like it did mine.


And I feel fine. (;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Let's see if that reference will stick the song in anyone's head, like it did mine.


Damn it!


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> All fox furries are gay. Fact.
> 
> Fact: They are always bottom and never top.
> 
> I have no idea how that came to be, but it's true.


It's cause of how many furries pick foxes as their fursona.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it.



Spacetime will rip apart. Existence will probably will reboot itself to fix the error.



CannonFodder said:


> Damn it!
> 
> It's cause of how many furries pick foxes as their fursona.



They can't all be bottoms. You do know what a bottom is, right, cannon? Not sure if a straight guy like you knows what that is.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Spacetime will rip apart. Existence will probably will reboot itself to fix the error.


 
I can see it now. The universe getting the Red Ring of Death...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> They can't all be bottoms. You do know what a bottom is, right, cannon? Not sure if a straight guy like you knows what that is.


I do know what a bottom is.


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I can see it now. The universe getting the Red Ring of Death...


What did Bill Gates make the universe or something?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What did Bill Gates make the universe or something?


 
...It all makes sense.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I do know what a bottom is.



Just makin' sure. 



> What did Bill Gates make the universe or something?



We all have our theories. Atheists have the Big Bang. Christians have God. We have the Power Button.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> We all have our theories. Atheists have the Big Bang. Christians have God. We have the Power Button.


 
When you say 'we', you're just using a pronoun for the heck of it, right?
The implications behind your post gave me startling mental images of a furry religion.
*coughs up blood after using the word 'religion' following the word 'furry'*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Just makin' sure.
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our theories. Atheists have the Big Bang. Christians have God. We have the Power Button.


...Wait if Bill Gates made the universe what does that make Mac users?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *coughs up blood after using the word 'religion' following the word 'furry'*


It's called otherkin


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's called otherkin


 
I lol'd...
Then I serious'd.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> When you say 'we', you're just using a pronoun for the heck of it, right?
> The implications behind your post gave me startling mental images of a furry religion.
> *coughs up blood after using the word 'religion' following the word 'furry'*



 nononono.  I'm not a furry.



CannonFodder said:


> ...Wait if Bill Gates made the universe what  does that make Mac users?



Fallen angels.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fallen angels.


But I use linux :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> nononono. I'm not a furry.


 
*pats on the back, secretly placing a sticky note that says, "Yiff here!"*

I can understand that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But I use linux :V



Then you just get cursed with black skin. 



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *pats on the back, secretly  placing a sticky note that says, "Yiff here!"*
> 
> I can understand that.



Thanks, pal. You're a true friend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> nononono.  I'm not a furry.


Assimilate, resistance is futile.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Assimilate, resistance is futile.


 
I just got a funny mental picture of a borg with fox ears just continuously chanting, "Yiff. Yiff. Yiff. Yiff. Yiff." while marching.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I just got a funny mental picture of a borg with fox ears just continuously chanting


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Assimilate, resistance is futile.


 
No resistance, just no interest. hurr hurr ha ha

I hope I don't come off as one.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


 
Aha... 
lolcats. â˜º


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Aha...
> lolcats. â˜º


Ah I just found this




The one on the right is a fox, left is a bat.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah I just found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome. :grin:
*saved*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

In video games they are.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah I just found this
> The one on the right is a fox, left is a bat.


Anyone know who the artist is? That's a pretty cool picture.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone know who the artist is? That's a pretty cool picture.


Not sure



Hey look at that, the poll results have remand steady at 30% thinking it's going mainstream, 70% thinking it's not.


If the fandom does double again this year though, going mainstream is certain though.


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

As the internet grows, so will the fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry something more popular will happen :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry something more popular will happen :V


Imagine if the weaboos joined furry :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if the weaboos joined furry :V


 
*clueless stare*


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

I found a "how to draw furries" book at my local book store yesterday.  http://www.amazon.com/Draw-Furries-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270921013&sr=8-1

There's no section on dog cocks so I question it's authenticity.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> I found a "how to draw furries" book at my local book store yesterday. http://www.amazon.com/Draw-Furries-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270921013&sr=8-1
> 
> There's no section on dog cocks so I question it's authenticity.


 
Mein FÃ¼hrer!
Come quickly!
*calls atrakaj*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if the weaboos joined furry :V


Haven't a shitton of them already done that?

I mean, the "I R KAWAII NEKO! NYA!!!" ones, anyway.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> I found a "how to draw furries" book at my local book store yesterday.  http://www.amazon.com/Draw-Furries-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270921013&sr=8-1
> 
> There's no section on dog cocks so I question it's authenticity.


I bought that book a couple months ago. Yup, no dog dick.

And the book kinda' sucks. Doesn't really go into much detail on anything really. There are better free guides online.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Haven't a shitton of them already done that?
> 
> I mean, the "I R KAWAII NEKO! NYA!!!" ones, anyway.


 
I'm still clueless as to what a weeaboo is, could you explain?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'm still clueless as to what a weeaboo is, could you explain?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?defid=952612&term=weeaboo

Google is an amazing tool.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?defid=952612&term=weeaboo
> 
> Google is an amazing tool.


 
If I didn't have such a large ego, that sarcasm might have hurt.
And thank you.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Mein FÃ¼hrer!
> Come quickly!
> *calls atrakaj*



Shit I better start running before the grammar Nazi comes to consume my soul.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Shit [no comma or period?] I better start running before the grammar Nazi comes to consume my soul.


 
You're only dooming yourself further. But if it helps, here's a delicious cream-filled sponge cake.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You're only dooming yourself further. But if it helps, here's a delicious cream-filled sponge cake.



You know, given the history of this fandom I don't trust anything that's "cream" filled.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> You know, given the history of this fandom I don't trust anything that's "cream" filled.


 
*snickers*
Okay, that was a good one.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think it's going mainstream, since there are simply not enough people who are aware of what the Furry Fandom is. I don't want it to go mainstream either. Your average Joe is pitifully ignorant and will be quick to throw every wild assumption there is about Furs they can think of. There are people in my country who assume that every possible sexual fetish or every sort of fandom must somehow have links to paedophiles. It happened to Bondage and BDSM communities when they started to become well-known, and look what happened that time.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

why is there not a "who gives a fuck" choice on the poll?

The fandom going mainstream is like having a dominatrix teach sunday school.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Haven't a shitton of them already done that?
> 
> I mean, the "I R KAWAII NEKO! NYA!!!" ones, anyway.


That's why I put the :V at the end because they already have.


Slingblade_47 said:


> I don't think it's going mainstream, since there are simply not enough people who are aware of what the Furry Fandom is


The thing is the majority of people don't have to know about a fandom for it to be mainstream, the only fandoms most people will know about are anime and sci-fi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> The fandom going mainstream is like having a dominatrix teach sunday school.


...wha?


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> The fandom going mainstream is like having a *dominatrix teach sunday school.*



That could be kinda hawt.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...wha?



would you want your children to be discussing the ins and outs of dog cock; not to mention where it is going in and out of?



Ilayas said:


> That could be kinda hawt.



I thought that too. I'm now wanting to make it happen. perhaps I should join a non denominational church, and break out my leather gear. I think a non-denom. would be more open to the prospect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh hey, I just looked at furry websites traffic reports, the spike in members on them happened around anthrocon meaning it probably caused it.  So chances are if the fandom doubles again this year it will probably happen around then.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> That could be kinda hawt.


o murr


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey, I just looked at furry websites traffic reports, the spike in members on them happened around anthrocon meaning it probably caused it.  So chances are if the fandom doubles again this year it will probably happen around then.


Anthrocon is the once a year event when all the Shrek's come out of their caves.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr



 to get smacked around too, do you?-nice... *on your knees bitch!*


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> cool, also I finally made more of a bio for my sona just now...took fucking forever e_e




At least you have one. I STILL haven't finished mine >_<


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey, I just looked at furry websites traffic reports, the spike in members on them happened around anthrocon meaning it probably caused it. So chances are if the fandom doubles again this year it will probably happen around then.


 Then, we have two options. Cancel Anthrocon, or cancel June.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Then, we have two options. Cancel Anthrocon, or cancel June.


Cancel furry.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> I don't want it to go mainstream either. Your average Joe is pitifully ignorant and will be quick to throw every wild assumption there is about Furs they can think of. There are people in my country who assume that every possible sexual fetish or every sort of fandom must somehow have links to paedophiles. It happened to Bondage and BDSM communities when they started to become well-known, and look what happened that time.


Like furries aren't already associated with sick fetishes, anyway? (Which is a fault of its own, but that's not the point.)

If the fandumb became more mainstream, I think the general idea of "pedophile dog fuckers" would slowly die out, because more and more teens would be getting involved, and less and less 30+ year old men.
Which is already happening. 
But preteens and teens are the kind to latch onto these kinds of fads faster than other age groups.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Then, we have two options. Cancel Anthrocon, or cancel June.


Well if anthrocon really did cause the fandom to double we'll find out in 76 days.


Taren Fox said:


> Cancel furry.


Hmm cancel furry option?
*looks in handbook*
Ah here we go
*ctrl+alt+f+u*
Computer: "Now firing Emp"
Emp? You have got to be shi*fires*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> because more and more teens would be getting involved, and less and less 30+ year old men.
> Which is already happening.
> But preteens and teens are the kind to latch onto these kinds of fads faster than other age groups.


Already happened, most furries are teens.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Like furries aren't already associated with sick fetishes, anyway? (Which is a fault of its own, but that's not the point.)
> 
> If the fandumb became more mainstream, I think the general idea of "pedophile dog fuckers" would slowly die out, because more and more teens would be getting involved, and less and less 30+ year old men.
> Which is already happening.
> But preteens and teens are the kind to latch onto these kinds of fads faster than other age groups.



I resent the remark that 30+ year old men are "pedophile dog fuckers" however, I think that is a broad sweeping generalization, and you should really look at the overall implications of statements such as this, before posting them. I am not in any way interested in puppy cock, nor will I ever be. I think most people on this site are not either. in fact we run most of them off. pedophilia is really frowned upon by most of us, so you really need to think about what you're saying before you say it. say what you mean don't mean what you say. 

In retrospect, I do like adult dog cock.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I resent the remark that 30+ year old men are "pedophile dog fuckers" however, I think that is a broad sweeping generalization, and you should really look at the overall implications of statements such as this, before posting them. I am not in any way interested in puppy cock, nor will I ever be. I think most people on this site are not either. in fact we run most of them off. pedophilia is really frowned upon by most of us, so you really need to think about what you're saying before you say it. say what you mean don't mean what you say.


It's not just 30 year olds, 14% of the fandom are into bestiality.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cancel furry.




Good luck.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not just 30 year olds, 14% of the fandom are into bestiality.



that's a really high percentage. I thought we just liked yiffy cartoon pictures at best/worst.  worst leaning to plushy yiff, not actual bestiality.... why can't people just be people with normal weird people fetishes?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that's a really high percentage


Which is why I'm so excited about all the new members cause most of the new members are normal functioning people, the more we get the more we can offset the sick fucks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Already happened, most furries are teens.


They are, but not in so large of numbers that they've completely isolated and discarded the sick fucks from the fandumb.
And until that happens, public opinion will cease to change, because it's still pretty accurate.



lowkey said:


> I resent the remark that 30+ year old men are "pedophile dog fuckers" however, I think that is a broad sweeping generalization, and you should really look at the overall implications of statements such as this, before posting them. I am not in any way interested in puppy cock, nor will I ever be. I think most people on this site are not either. in fact we run most of them off. pedophilia is really frowned upon by most of us, so you really need to think about what you're saying before you say it. say what you mean don't mean what you say.
> 
> In retrospect, I do like adult dog cock.


I've got three words for you:
*Baby fur porn*.

And generalizations exist.
I don't care how bad they make someone feel, because I don't skirt around my opinions for the sake of someone else's insecurities.
And those aren't even MY generalizations. I'm speaking from society's point of view, that you'll be much more receptive to a teenager pretending to be cartoon animals, than some guy in his 30s or 40s.
People are harsh.
Welcome to reality.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Which is why I'm so excited about all the new members cause most of the new members are normal functioning people, the more we get the more we can offset the sick fucks.


Do you have statistics to back that up?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that's a really high percentage. I thought we just liked yiffy cartoon pictures at best/worst.  worst leaning to plushy yiff, not actual bestiality.... why can't people just be people with normal weird people fetishes?




Cause enough is never enough. I should know TT_TT


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> They are, but not in so large of numbers that they've completely isolated and discarded the sick fucks from the fandumb.
> And until that happens, public opinion will cease to change, because it's still pretty accurate.


The good news is furries are in the fandom for on average five years, so the sick fucks will eventually ragequit.


Taren Fox said:


> Do you have statistics to back that up?


Not yet, I won't have any new statistics until August.
Just making a observation about the new members, if I end up wrong about this I will admit it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that's a really high percentage. I thought we just liked yiffy cartoon pictures at best/worst.  worst leaning to plushy yiff, not actual bestiality.... why can't people just be people with normal weird people fetishes?


You'd be surprised how many people associate furry porn with bestiality.

Which I totally don't blame them for.
I mean, if I saw furry porn, I would (I still do, in fact) immediately think "bestiality."
Animals fucking with a few human traits thrown in doesn't really negate that it's still ANIMALS fucking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You'd be surprised how many people associate furry porn with bestiality.


A severe problem we have is that alot of people into bestiality join the fandom because of it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A severe problem we have is that alot of people into bestiality join the fandom because of it.


Not like that shouldn't be expected.

Just like the baby fur porn and the pedophiles.
Just like if you put someone in leather fetish gear, it might not be bdsm or goth, specifically, but you're still going to attract that crowd.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Not like that shouldn't be expected.
> 
> Just like the baby fur porn and the pedophiles.
> Just like if you put someone in leather fetish gear, it might not be bdsm or goth, specifically, but you're still going to attract that crowd.


The fandom needs to put it's foot down against the dog fuckers and that, but alas this is furries we're talking about.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not just 30 year olds, 14% of the fandom are into bestiality.


always remember

Furs dont take Surveys seriously

specially those on FAF who enjoy fucking them up by taking them over and over again to screw up the statistic.



CannonFodder said:


> The fandom needs to put it's foot down  against the dog fuckers and that, but alas this is furries we're talking  about.



cause we should be accepting them cause they be furries too, its like some unwritten rule that furs MUST accept other furs for what ever they are into may it be beastiality or ChildCub Porn


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> always remember
> 
> Furs dont take Surveys seriously
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I always give estimates but it's easier to say 14% instead of 9-18%

It's called rule 1: "judge not your fellow fur", whoever came up with that needs to be shot and then ran over.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 10, 2010)

I just hate it when people instantly associate "furry=OMFG D0G FUCK3R"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> I just hate it when people instantly associate "furry=OMFG D0G FUCK3R"


There was a group specifically furries against dog fuckers years ago, but not just the furs into bestiality defended it, but a massive chunk of the fandom defended them.  That's twisted that the fandom defended bestiality then.
Considering all the sick shit the fandom defends furries do deserve every ounce of bad publicity they get.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> I just hate it when people instantly associate "furry=OMFG D0G FUCK3R"


blame fellow Furs defending those into Beastiality
just like Cannon said
we cant do anything about it till the fandom it self stop being such a damn hugbox and folks start thinking.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> blame fellow Furs defending those into Beastiality
> just like Cannon said
> we cant do anything about it till the fandom it self stop being such a damn hugbox and folks start thinking.




So, once the dog fuckers and cub furs are out, I'm next? ;^;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So, once the dog fuckers and cub furs are out, I'm next? ;^;


Nah





I actually have one hell of a conniving plan to finally get rid of the dog fuckers and cub furs now that I know the spike happens cause of anthrocon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So, once the dog fuckers and cub furs are out, I'm next? ;^;


well start killing each other off


----------



## lowkey (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to say, that IRL I like people my own age/ species. This sight is merely an entertainment device where you can use the term "dog cock" and not be censored. I do tend to believe that there a re  a few out there who really do drool at the idea. This along with cub porn does show underlying interest in bestiality/pedophilia. These two aspects of this subculture are major fail. While I never condone any aspect of pedo behavior- even joking about it is disturbing. I do find yiff, dog cock, and sheep fucking valid trolling topics, and perhaps even a great way to make people/me laugh - a lot. but not true bestiality. that's just wrong. 

I think there will always be a percentage of the human population that has a few wires crossed, and there is nothing we can do about it. All we can really do is keep ridiculing  people who partake in these behaviors seriously, then the new peeps will learn through our actions, and hopefully we can stave off the behavior before it starts. - but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> well start killing each other off


There can only be one, but seven movies, after we kill each other off we absorb each other immortal powers :V


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make sure to save some for the sex slave :3



Crysix Corps said:


> well start killing each other off




Harley will have a blast w/dead bodies


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

We can go mainstream once people stop posting shit on e621/ychan/fchan that makes you want to rip out your eyes with red-hot skewers.

...which will never happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

The plan is pretty simple actually, _three days after_ AC when all the new furs start showing up start a lulzfest mocking the sick stuff in the fandom, if they see it before they become desensitized to it then chances are they won't be so accepting of the sick fucks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There can only be one, but seven movies, after we kill each other off we absorb each other immortal powers :V


I'm way ahead of ya :V


JamesB said:


> We can go mainstream once people stop posting shit  on e621/ychan/fchan that makes you want to rip out your eyes with  red-hot skewers.
> 
> ...which will never happen.


cause the same stuff will just be posted on FA :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Honestly? No I don't think it is.


Personal opinion: Couldn't care if it was.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 10, 2010)

If we go mainstream, imagine all the psychos we'll have here


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Consequences of the Fandom going mainstream:
>More furries to meet.  Woo-hoo!
>LGBT will stand out more if it becomes more accepted by straights, but will probably never be on the defensive
>Furry-related clothing everywhere
>More crowded cons
>More potential $$ for art commissions, and hence more potential customers
>Loss of weirdness factor
>Poseurs


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> If we go mainstream, imagine all the psychos we'll have here


And how's that different from now?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Nope,where all seem as weird dog people that draw dog people having dog sex


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Consequences of the Fandom going mainstream:
> >More furries to meet.  Woo-hoo!
> >LGBT will stand out more if it becomes more accepted by straights, but will probably never be on the defensive
> >Furry-related clothing everywhere
> ...




How the hell do you be a poser furry?  It's not like we have standards.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> How the hell do you be a poser furry?  It's not like we have standards.


I think what people are afraid of is the fandom being something that is cool.  Worst-case scenario is it could be like Wiggers, but instead if it being "I'm black," it's "I'm furry."  People will start calling themselves furry even though they don't like much about the material or know about the lifestyle and what we're all about.  The fact that we party makes it look all the more attractive, I'm afraid. D:


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 10, 2010)

I could argue that's already happened. Many times. Furry as we know it is the result of people who weren't all that familiar with what the fandom was really about jumping in with their own ideas, and just sort of merging into it all. That's why, for example, we've reached a point where just about everyone either has a fursuit or is planning to get/make one eventually. Even people like Jen Seng who are already well-known for other reasons.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I think what people are afraid of is the fandom being something that is cool.  Worst-case scenario is it could be like Wiggers, but instead if it being "I'm black," it's "I'm furry."  People will start calling themselves furry even though they don't like much about the material or know about the lifestyle and what we're all about.  The fact that we party makes it look all the more attractive, I'm afraid. D:



Yea but what standards do we have for qualifying as a furrry?  I mean to qualify as some one from African decent you kinda need ancestors from Africa. 

My working definition of furry is any one who identifies them self as a furry is a furry. Am I wrong?  Is there a test you have to take?  Cus if there is I must have missed that memo.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 11, 2010)

i dont know why you would think that its going mainstream

from my experience this is what most people seem to think of us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_4n9hRQMMU


----------



## Matt (Apr 11, 2010)

It was kinda getting out there at one point. Now it's old news and nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i dont know why you would think that its going mainstream
> 
> from my experience this is what most people seem to think of us
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_4n9hRQMMU


lol Pretty Much, me and my stoner friend used to listen to this, before her parents gave up on her and sent her to the next city...
Now I never see her. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

The TV station G4 did a little special on furries a while back. I uploaded the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO0G0wKcS_c


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And how's that different from now?




Cause they wont be cool like me


----------



## Atrak (Apr 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> If we go mainstream, imagine all the psychos we'll have here



Oh, hi there.



8-bit said:


> Cause they wont be cool like me



Eh heh.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh heh.



heh


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

No. If it is though, I'm going to fucking hate it. All those damn 12 year olds will flood in and make it worse then it already is.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No. If it is though, I'm going to fucking hate it. All those damn 12 year olds will flood in and make it worse then it already is.




Don't worry, I'll just eat them.


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Don't worry, I'll just eat them.



Good. I'll tape it and sell it to the sick fucks for mad cash. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Good. I'll tape it and sell it to the sick fucks for mad cash. :3



I'll be your first buyer >:3c


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The TV station G4 did a little special on furries a while back. I uploaded the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO0G0wKcS_c


Great, I love this forever and always.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

I would certainly hope not! Then I'll have to find something else to do to be "different"


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 11, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> I just hate it when people instantly associate "furry=OMFG D0G FUCK3R"



It doesn't?! D:

Yeah, the only way we can go "mainstream" is if we drop furry porn.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

The demographics are not likely to change, now that I think of it.  Most people in the fandom are teenagers.  The new recruits are oftentimes teenagers.  If the fandom does go mainstream, then we will only get more teenagers.  I myself am a teenager, and see no problem with this.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It doesn't?! D:
> 
> Yeah, the only way we can go "mainstream" is if we drop furry porn.


yeh and we ALL know THAT isnt happening


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Great, I love this forever and always.


I thought it was pretty funny. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> The demographics are not likely to change, now that I think of it.  Most people in the fandom are teenagers.  The new recruits are oftentimes teenagers.  If the fandom does go mainstream, then we will only get more teenagers.  I myself am a teenager, and see no problem with this.


The thing is the demographic does have a difference with the new ones, the new ones are _mostly_ straight and furries are in the fandom for on average five years, so in five years it'll be as straight as non-furs.

Oh well doesn't affect me, but you all are screwed.

Oh hey only 7 votes till 100.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing is the demographic does have a difference with the new ones, the new ones are _mostly_ straight and furries are in the fandom for on average five years, so in five years it'll be as straight as non-furs.


Source plz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Source plz.


As I said before I won't have any new info till late july/early august, I'm making an educated guess on the new demographics based on the new furries the guess is also based on last years newfurs.  Also how there seem to be even more straights this time around, I still don't know why the new furs are majority straight though.  That is the only thing I still don't understand, I really need to learn why.

The five years things has been known for a while.

6 more votes.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As I said before I won't have any new info till late july/early august, I'm making an educated guess on the new demographics based on the new furries the guess is also based on last years newfurs. * Also how there seem to be even more straights this time around*, I still don't know why the new furs are majority straight though.  That is the only thing I still don't understand, I really need to learn why.
> 
> The five years things has been known for a while.
> 
> 6 more votes.


How the fuck do you know this? Are you walking around with a pen and paper and jotting down every person who turns on your gaydar?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How the fuck do you know this? Are you walking around with a pen and paper and jotting down every person who turns on your gaydar?


...uuuhhhhhh kinda...

Lemme put it this way, alot of current furries are going to really really not like the new ones.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As I said before I won't have any new info till late july/early august, I'm making an educated guess on the new demographics based on the new furries the guess is also based on last years newfurs. * Also how there seem to be even more straights this time around, I still don't know why the new furs are majority straight though.*  That is the only thing I still don't understand, I really need to learn why.
> 
> The five years things has been known for a while.
> 
> 6 more votes.


dont worry all those new furs will make a topic about wondering if they are bi or gay :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry all those new furs will make a topic about wondering if they are bi or gay :V


*prepares for all the new furs caused by AC*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *prepares for all the new furs caused by AC*


AC CAUSES furries? WTF does that even mean? Dude, you're making no sense tonight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> AC CAUSES furries? WTF does that even mean? Dude, you're making no sense tonight.


I looked up FA's website traffic and several other furry websites the spike happens yearly around AC although it never doubled before.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *prepares for all the new furs caused by AC*


readies being further an asshole for new furs

and the spikes are mostly caused by old furs finally going to AC


fuck I havent gone to a fur convention, but go to alot of anime conventions that come to florida


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> readies being further an asshole for new furs
> 
> and the spikes are mostly caused by old furs finally going to AC
> 
> ...


There's Elliot's spring gathering, Megaplex, Elliot's Fall Festival and Furry cruise this year in Florida.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

CF, you speak of an influx of straight furries as though straightness = mainstream fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's Elliot's spring gathering, Megaplex, Elliot's Fall Festival and Furry cruise this year in Florida.



doesn't mean I'll go to a furry convention :V
and I do know those conventions/events happen in florida

I choose to go with the greater evil and go to anime conventions than hang with furfags


----------



## Alstor (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *prepares for all the new furs caused by AC*


 HAI GUYZ! I'M A WOLF/FOX/FERRET/RACCOON/OTTER/HORSE/SPARKLE DOG/PLANKTON/BEAR WITH TENTACLES!! WANT TO PRETEND TO HAVE SEX IN YAHOO MESSENGER?!?! I JUST _LOVE_ ANIMALS!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> CF, you speak of an influx of straight furries as though straightness = mainstream fandom.


Nah straightness doesn't necessarily mean mainstream the Doctor who fandom and the star trek fandom are gay btw, it's cause the fandom doubled in size last year, if it doubles again this year it means it's starting to go mainstream.


Alstor said:


> HAI GUYZ! I'M A WOLF/FOX/FERRET/RACCOON/OTTER/HORSE/SPARKLE DOG/PLANKTON/BEAR WITH TENTACLES!! WANT TO PRETEND TO HAVE SEX IN YAHOO MESSENGER?!?! I JUST _LOVE_ ANIMALS!!!!


You know I'm just going to shut my mouth this year and hide under a rock cause I now know when it happens.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is this still here?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why is this still here?


Cause it got necro'd and I found out the number of furries spike after AC.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause it got necro'd and I found out the number of furries spike after AC.


 
It will not be mainstream, it will never be :\
If they have an all furry channel airing on cable tv then its going pretty much mainstream but I doubt that's going to happen rofl xD


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It will not be mainstream, it will never be :\
> If they have an all furry channel airing on cable tv then its going pretty much mainstream but I doubt that's going to happen rofl xD


It would be pretty awesome though. All the awesome furry cartoons and movies!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It would be pretty awesome though. All the awesome furry cartoons and movies!


 
And then the trolls shut it down only minutes after they start airing xD


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And then the trolls shut it down only minutes after they start airing xD


LOL Probably. :grin:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And then the trolls shut it down only minutes after they start airing xD


Considering it would be talking about animal penises and how to make people gay, I would personally ruin them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It would be pretty awesome though. All the awesome furry cartoons and movies!


it does exist...*points to Cartoon Network CN early morning :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it does exist...*points to Cartoon Network CN early morning :V


I thought they were just live action now?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And then the trolls shut it down only minutes after they start airing xD



I approve this.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I approve this.


That would be hilarious


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought they were just live action now?


no thats late afternoon


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That would be hilarious



Inorite? Irl trolls are the best trolls.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering it would be talking about animal penises and how to make people gay, I would personally ruin them.


Animal Planet occasionally mentions dog dick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Inorite? Irl trolls are the best trolls.


Pool is closed due to aids.


Taren Fox said:


> Animal Planet occasionally mentions dog dick.


Yeah, but they don't go, "oh murr I want it inside me".


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but they don't go, "oh murr I want it inside me".


I fucking hate perverted furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but they don't go, "oh murr I want it inside me".


cause thats discovery channel area, those animal documentry is like they want you to go "oh murr" when they explain breeding


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I fucking hate perverted furry.


 you must hate everyone D=


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I fucking hate perverted furry.


The fandom need to realize it's not safe to have their dogs at furcons.
or children.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause thats discovery channel area, those animal documentry is like they want you to go "oh murr" when they explain breeding


Ah, okay. Now I know why they air those wolf breeding specials late at night.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, okay. Now I know why they air those wolf breeding specials late at night.


 OMFG, I may be acting extremely weird tonight, but I find that repulsive.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> OMFG, I may be acting extremely weird tonight, but I find that repulsive.


Fucking furries. D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fucking furries. D:


 I know D= 



Tis makes me sad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, okay. Now I know why they air those wolf breeding specials late at night.


I was like
D=
then I was
>[
then changed the channel to scifi


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, okay. Now I know why they air those wolf breeding specials late at night.



I'm glad I don't leave History and Military channel when I watch live TV.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I was like
> D=
> then I was
> >[
> then changed the channel to scifi


And it was like xL



That was suppose to be a drooling, sleepy face >.=.> I'm kind of wondering, do people can get drunk from taking a sip of something?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I was like
> D=
> then I was
> >[
> then changed the channel to scifi


o murr Green alien girls from Star Trek. ;B


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, okay. Now I know why they air those wolf breeding specials late at night.


Tonight at 11, furry hour, tonight's special ducks fucking squirrels :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tonight at 11, furry hour, tonight's special ducks fucking squirrels :V


Interspecies erotica.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tonight at 11, furry hour, tonight's special ducks fucking squirrels :V


 


Taren Fox said:


> Interspecies erotica.


 x3 I would watch for the lawls and than puke afterwards.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> x3 I would watch for the lawls and than puke afterwards.


Afterwords how to learn the mating calls of ducks :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

lol i give it 2 thumbs up


----------

